# Husqvarna vs. McCulloch



## mmosberg (Feb 9, 2016)

Realizing that McCulloch is a part of Husqvarna I have a few questions someone maybe could answer?

1. Is McCulloch the budget line of Husqvarna using Husqvarnas previous model line?
2. Are they built on the same plant?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

mmosberg said:


> Realizing that McCulloch is a part of Husqvarna I have a few questions someone maybe could answer?
> 
> 1. Is McCulloch the budget line of Husqvarna using Husqvarnas previous model line?
> 2. Are they built on the same plant?




They are both Huskies, not sure if the McCulloch is last year's model.

When companies that rebadge there machines (like MTD, Briggs & Husky) they may or may not be from the same plant, they are often just painted a different color, sometimes they will use a previous gen motor.

Which model are you considering and what is your budget, we can probably give you better advice with this info?


----------



## mmosberg (Feb 9, 2016)

I live in Norway. I can see by changing the language from US to Norwegian on the McCulloch site that the machines have different names, but still appear similar. It seems like if the model name in the US, ie MC627ES indicates working width 27" and that over here the model name ST68EP indicates working width 68CM=27". But the US machine is powered by a 208cc LCE engine, while the one over here comes with a 250cc B&S. Does that indicate different plants? 

I now have a 10 year old Husqvarna 8024STE with a B&S 15A100 series engine on which has driven me mad lately running lean and even stopping. You can see the thread about it here http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/87161-husqvarna-8024ste-fading-without-choke-running-lean.html. I am happy with the quality of the snowblower itself. Giving it a little care and love is all it takes to make it live for probably another 10 years. I have ordered a new carburetor trying to solve it one last time. If it doesn`t work I need a new snowblower and I am not ready to pay $4000,- for a Honda. Up to $2000,- is enough by far. I see that over here the McCullochs are a bit cheaper, but doesn`t look as fancy and modern as the latest Huskys. In fact they look like the previous Huskys. I would need a machine with the approximately the same output as my current 8,5HP 8024STE.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't know that I'd assume that a different engine brand must mean it's built in another plant. Using Ariens as an example, they sell machines with different brands of engines, but I have no reason to think they're assembling the blowers in different locations. I'd expect they just stock different brands of engines, the same way they stock different sizes of engines. 

If you're happy with your Husky apart from the engine trouble, you could repower it with a different, new engine, if the new carb doesn't fix the problem. That would be much cheaper than a new Honda. 

Here in the US, I'd consider Honda, Ariens, and Toro to be some of the best brands on the market (Yamaha blowers are not really sold in the US). Are those other brands also sold in Norway? A used one of those might be a more affordable replacement, while still being an excellent machine. Speaking only for myself, I'd rather buy a good condition 10-15 year old Ariens, instead of a new "value brand" machine with somewhat unknown quality.


----------



## mmosberg (Feb 9, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> I don't know that I'd assume that a different engine brand must mean it's built in another plant. Using Ariens as an example, they sell machines with different brands of engines, but I have no reason to think they're assembling the blowers in different locations. I'd expect they just stock different brands of engines, the same way they stock different sizes of engines.
> 
> If you're happy with your Husky apart from the engine trouble, you could repower it with a different, new engine, if the new carb doesn't fix the problem. That would be much cheaper than a new Honda.
> 
> Here in the US, I'd consider Honda, Ariens, and Toro to be some of the best brands on the market (Yamaha blowers are not really sold in the US). Are those other brands also sold in Norway? A used one of those might be a more affordable replacement, while still being an excellent machine. Speaking only for myself, I'd rather buy a good condition 10-15 year old Ariens, instead of a new "value brand" machine with somewhat unknown quality.


Yeah, we have Honda, Ariens, and Toro over here. Honda holding the absolute first place as most respected and top of the line. But they are expensive. My impression is that here Huskys are ranged just as good as Toro and Ariens, while in North America Husky isn`t very popular at all.

I am just playing thoughts about what to do if the new carb wont solve my problem. A new McCulloch seems like value for money to me as long as it is Husky quality, only previous generation design. The strange thing is that while spare parts including new engines are about twice as expensive here, new machines are just marginally more expensive than in the US. The new carburetor cost me a staggering NOK 945,-=$111,- ....... Also, the secondhand market here is, especially at winter, overpriced for anything you want to buy in my opinion. You may get wrecks cheap, but thats it. I wish I could buy a used machine in the US. A lot of nice priced machines I can see.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not convinced that Toro is currently in the same league as Honda or Ariens in terms of build quality or customer support since they moved production to Mexico. The days of their high quality dual drum auger machines are a thing of the past. I will admit I am partial to Ariens but I have dealt with all 3 of the companies that I am talking about and customer support is clearly a notch above when dealing with Ariens or Honda over Toro & Husky. 

Additionally (when possible most things being equal/similar), I prefer to do business with companies that keep jobs in America and not spend their human capital dollars supporting the Mexican economy. I know that all commercially available snowblower engines are now manufactured in China, but Ariens and Honda are building their machines in the U.S. helping safeguard U.S. jobs and providing quality domestic support.


----------



## mmosberg (Feb 9, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> .......know that all commercially available snowblower engines are now manufactured in China..........


Does that include Briggs and Stratton as well?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ouch, that is one expensive carb, sorry  

I should be clear that I was giving *my* impression on brands. I don't think I'm alone in the opinion, but I do also get the impression that Husky is gaining more followers here. They are already well known & respected here for their chainsaws, for instance, but their snow-clearing equipment seems to be a newer thing for them here.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

mmosberg said:


> Does that include Briggs and Stratton as well?


Yes it does include Briggs, most snowblower/OPE engines are now designed/engineered in the U.S. but manufactured in China to cut costs.


----------



## maxmag (Nov 30, 2014)

You won't get the premium features on the McCulloch and Poulan Pro blowers that you would on a Husqvarna. { premium cables, bearings, Husqvarna branded LCT engine, etc} The 200 series is more of a home owners series and the 300 series is the "pro" series. I have an ST227p that works for me. If you want to Blow snow, I am sure the McCulloch or Poulan Pro would do that. I try to take good care of all my equipment and not abuse them. All brands can have problems , just read the forums! If someone can save money with an "underdog" brand and have it work well for them, that's great. Have fun with it and choose what fits your needs. If you choose wrong, they make new ones every year!


----------

